# Too much beer?



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

Check out the last Beer Can Chicken I made. 
Do you think he drank too much? 
Just a little crooked! 
Not sure if I should make this poultry or off topic..... feel free to move.
(or erase)


----------



## pdswife (May 5, 2008)

That's one pretty chicken!


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2008)

Feeling a little woozy was she?


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 5, 2008)

Hmm, if I take the left leg and thigh, would that even him out??


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Hmm, if I take the left leg and thigh, would that even him out??



I think that would make him really fall over!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 5, 2008)

Well, then the only thing to do is take that one off her hands and let her make another one! This time straight of course...


----------



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

Take what you want, I skinned him first. 
YUM!!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Take what you want, I skinned him first.
> YUM!!!!!



You know what's important - I knew I liked you


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 5, 2008)

No skin?!?! But... but...

Then again that would make the Dr. happy and he does look delicious.


----------



## suziquzie (May 6, 2008)

See, he's a HEALTHY tipsy chicken!


----------



## pacanis (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful bird.
I live to eat crisp chicken skin. It's my favorite part!
When I was a kid it would often be all that I had on my plate, plus the wings.


----------



## suziquzie (May 6, 2008)

It's my anniversary today. 
I was gonna make him some ribs, but lookin' at this bird again is making me think twice!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 6, 2008)

Happy Anniversary, Suzi! Hey, if there's room on the grill, make both, aka mixed grill  There's lots you can do with leftover grilled chicken.


----------



## suziquzie (May 6, 2008)

Good idea! He can have ribs, I can have chicken skin, and I have cooked chicken for another day!


----------



## Barb L. (May 6, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Suzi !!  Thats one nice looking bird - !  Yum


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2008)

"Happy Anniversary, Suzi!"  Wishes for many, many more.

Don't you just looooove beer can chicken?  When our children were at home they lovingly called it beer butt chicken, but you know how children get with potty talk.

It's one of the best ways we've ever found to cook a whole chicken.  Just can't screw it up either.  And the crisp, tasty skin.  Yum, double yum.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 6, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## welise86 (May 6, 2008)

that chicken is drunk and hittin a gangta lean...LOL but it sure looks good!


----------



## Adillo303 (May 6, 2008)

Happy anniversary Suzi - Great bird. I have to research beer can chicken. I have not run across it before.

AC


----------



## pacanis (May 6, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Happy anniversary Suzi - Great bird. I have to research beer can chicken. I have not run across it before.
> 
> AC


 
You will be glad when you do!
Good stuff


----------



## suziquzie (May 7, 2008)

Here Adillo this is the one I use. 
Made it again last night. No leftovers tho, all I could find was a dinky 3 1/2 lb bird yesterday. 
The recipe for the rub makes enough for a few chickens and stores easily. 

Beer Can Chicken Recipe at Epicurious.com

You can also make it in the oven... 350 for an hour and a half or so. Still just as yummy!

Oh and thank you for all the nice anniversary wishes everyone!


----------



## Adillo303 (May 7, 2008)

Good morining Suzi and thank you. I was going to ask about the oven. My BBQ is charcoal fired and not big, so I was thinking that it might not have the endurance, the smoker sounds interesting, if I start early, I suppose what, about 3 or four hours in the smoker?

I hear you about liking nice crispy skin. Around here it's getting hard to fing chicken breast with the skin on. After reading the threead on economizing, I am seriously thinking of buying only whole birds, cutting them myself and save all the off parts for chicken soup, they are the best soup flavor anyway. There are only tow of us, and, "The Boys" of course, and we often throw a breast and a couple theighs in the oven for a fairly quick dinner.Couple days of that and I's have what to make soup.


----------

